# lm_sensors question

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

```

IgorReinCloud Downloads # /usr/sbin/sensors-detect

# sensors-detect revision 5861 (2010-09-21 17:21:05 +0200)

# System: Acer Aspire 5253 (laptop)

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no): 

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No

Intel Core family thermal sensor...                         No

Intel Atom thermal sensor...                                No

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No

VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): 

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.

We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually

safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any

ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (YES/no): 

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `Winbond W83781D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83782D' at 0x290...                   No

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no): 

Using driver `i2c-piix4' for device 0000:00:14.0: ATI Technologies Inc SB600/SB700/SB800 SMBus

FATAL: Module i2c_piix4 not found.

Failed to load module i2c-piix4.

Sorry, no sensors were detected.

This is relatively common on laptops, where thermal management is

handled by ACPI rather than the OS.

```

Does this mean I can safely remove "lm_sensors"?

Thank you.

----------

## chithanh

lm_sensors does not have any essential function on the system. You can remove it if your want.

For the hardware sensors, you need to enable at least i2c_piix4 and either k8temp or k10temp in your kernel.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

Can I build both k8temp and k10temp and let the kernel decide? Then afterwards leave the one that will be used?

Thank you.

----------

## chithanh

Yes, the "wrong" driver will only consume memory but otherwise cause no ill effects.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

So how do i know which one is correct?

Thank you.

----------

## chithanh

"sensors" and/or "dmesg" output will tell which driver was correct.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

Sorry for a long delay. I've been busy with my school.

Here is the interesting thing:

```

IgorReinCloud linux # cat .config | grep K8TEMP

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=y

IgorReinCloud linux # cat .config | grep K10TEMP

CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP=y

IgorReinCloud linux # cat .config | grep I2C

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

# CONFIG_I2C_MUX is not set

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

# I2C Hardware Bus support

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=y

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=y

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SCMI is not set

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

# CONFIG_I2C_INTEL_MID is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_XILINX is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_EG20T is not set

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=m

# CONFIG_I2C_SI4713 is not set

# I2C RTC drivers

IgorReinCloud linux # dmesg | grep K10TEMP

IgorReinCloud linux # dmesg | grep K8TEMP

```

Do I have to build them as a module?

Thank you.

----------

## chithanh

Your commands don't work, grep is case sensitive unless you pass -i parameter.

----------

## fangwen

I activated everything under I2C Hardware Bus Support and Hardware Monitoring Support as modules, but sensors-detect said

```
Sorry, no sensors were detected. 

This is relatively common on laptops, where thermal management is 

handled by ACPI rather than the OS.
```

But I remembered lm_sensor used to work on this laptop when I used Fedora half year ago. Why?

----------

## solamour

 *fangwen wrote:*   

> I activated everything under I2C Hardware Bus Support and Hardware Monitoring Support as modules, but sensors-detect said
> 
> ```
> Sorry, no sensors were detected. 
> 
> ...

 

I had a similar problem a while ago; lm_semsors used to work but not anymore after a few world updates. I found out that a kernel option was missing in my configuration.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-894334.html

Your case might be different, though.

__

sol

----------

## fangwen

solamour,

Enabling MFD_5535 in the kernel didn't solve my problem, but I am sure it is the kernel misconfiguration.

----------

## solamour

For cases like this, loading an "all-purpose" distro, such as Ubuntu, often helps. If it works there, list up what modules are loaded. Comparing kernel config side by side might be necessary.

__

sol

----------

